# Mac DV zu Windows AVI konvertieren



## Sebastian Thalhammer (9. November 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich habe hier von einem Mac überspieltes Material mit der Dateiendung DV. Premiere und auch sonst kein Schnittprogramm kann das jedoch lesen. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Freeware converter. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dabei helfen. Meine Internetrecherche blieb bis jetzt leider erfolglos.

Kann doch nicht sein, nur weil das Zeug von einem Mac kommt, dass ich es unter Windows nicht bearbeiten kann, oder?


----------



## chmee (9. November 2008)

Angeblich kann man mit dem Quicktimeplayer vor 7.0 noch als AVI exportieren..

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (9. November 2008)

ja aber wahrscheinlich nur mit der Pro version oder? Oder wo kann ich noch eine quasi alte Quick Time 6 auftreiben?


----------



## chmee (9. November 2008)

Darum ging es mir : Quicktimeplayer NICHT PRO Version<7.0 soll es noch zulassen..
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/quicktime652forwindows.html

Aber bitte nicht hauen, wenn es doch nicht geht, habe es in einem anderen Forum gelesen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (9. November 2008)

verdammt. geht leider nicht. Zumindest kann ich nicht einmal eine Exportieren Funktion finden.


----------

